# 3D Printed Wahoo ELEMNT Bontrager Blendr/Madone 9 Series Insert



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

Okay, with the help of a dedicated Madone rider and Wahoo for providing 3D models of their mounts I now have Wahoo ELEMNT mounts that fits both the Madone 9 Series as well as any bike that has the Bontrager Blendr mounts. In order to compensate for the extra size of the Wahoo ELEMNT the mounts are intentionally longer and marginally wider that the original TREK Garmin mounts. They use all the original Trek hardware. These are just the arms not the entire mount.









Wahoo ELEMNT Bontrager Blendr High Insert










Wahoo ELEMNT Bontrager Blendr Low Insert


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

I don't have a need for these as my Bontrager XXX stem isn't Blendr compatible, but I like the idea! That, and you've priced the parts reasonably... a lot of the 3D printed parts I see are outrageously priced. :thumbsup:


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks, most of that price goes to Shapeways (the printing service), I only get a small portion, plus they print and ship worldwide. I have a bunch of other stuff too on the page I have on Shapeways site. I also do small custom parts, as long as they can be 3D printed.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

With the permission of the purchaser here are a couple of images of the mount in-use:


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

I just updated these models to include a smaller one for the Wahoo BOLT, so the choices are High and low Blendr mounts in either Small for the BOLT or Large for the ELEMNT.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

Got another thing for Trek Madone owners. Had a request from someone who switched to SRAM eTAP and needed a blank cover for the access hole, so he sent me the original cover with the rather large hex hole in it and I modeled it without the hole. Also used the built in Shapeways Customizer so you can add a single line of engraved text approximately 22 characters in length, more if they are skinny letters, centered.









Here is a render of the cover blank. Mounts exactly like the original mount and is available in black or white in Acrylic and multiple colors in nylon.









Unfortunately Shapeways built in customizer does not allow you to select a typeface or control the size in any meaningful way. It will center the text along the length and the character height is approximately 6 mm


----------



## multirider (Nov 5, 2007)

Any chance you're working on or willing to work on one for the ELMENT on a Specialized Venge VIAS? The Venge comes with a Garmin mount that bolts onto the stem, but the ELEMNT ends up rotated 90 degrees due to the orientation of the tabs. And the tabs don't quite fit right. I really like the slider design of the Specialized mount so the cyclocomputer can be snugged up against the step for aero and aesthetics. But it doesn't fit my ELMENT. Seems like a great idea for 3D printing! I have access to a 3D printer if you could send design the part. Or I'd be interested in buying the mount from you. And hopefully other Venge owners would be as well. Though you'd probably need to start a new thread with "Venge" in the title to get their attention.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

@multirider Would love to work on this, sent you a PM


----------



## gaff (Jun 9, 2014)

really love this stuff.


----------

